# Halloween phrases that sound dirty



## wicked

10. She's a goblin! 
9. I'd like to get a little something in the sack. 
8. Let me see your bag....OH! You're having a great night! 
7. Just get on your hands and knees and bob your head. 
6. She's got a couple of nice pumpkins on her porch. 
5. If you just lick it, it'll last longer. 
4. Show me your JuJuBees and I'll let you see my Zagnuts. 
3. Have your mom check it before you put it in your mouth... 
2. You scared me stiff! 
1. He's got Candy spread out on the living room floor!

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## john

LOL - Those are good.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------

